# Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos



## shoeie (Sep 17, 2013)

Considering buying into the HGVC system (resale of course), at the Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos.  Platinum week worth 7000 points.  Thoughts on whether its a good place to buy, good number of points?

The price is smokin', but not being an HGVC member, I'm wondering if there are considerations I should be thinking of that I'm not.  

Don't expect that I'll actually travel there too much, much prefer many of the resorts in the US, but for the price I'm paying, I wonder if that really matters?


----------



## jonevans (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi
I would recommend that buy a primary resort not a affilliate such as mexico or the florida keys. Money wise you will have to pay the yearly maint fee plus a membership fee (like a 100 dollors) every year but primary resort  I fill give me more security that it is a hilton will be a hilton and cant change from a hilton
Two you should buy were the 12 month booking Window will give you some benefit if not every year then some years.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 18, 2013)

shoeie said:


> Considering buying into the HGVC system (resale of course), at the Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos.  Platinum week worth 7000 points.  Thoughts on whether its a good place to buy, good number of points?
> 
> The price is smokin', but not being an HGVC member, I'm wondering if there are considerations I should be thinking of that I'm not.
> 
> Don't expect that I'll actually travel there too much, much prefer many of the resorts in the US, but for the price I'm paying, I wonder if that really matters?



There are some limitation you may want to consider. This old thread seems to cover them - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157484

Good Luck


----------



## shoeie (Sep 18, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> There are some limitation you may want to consider. This old thread seems to cover them - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157484
> 
> Good Luck



This is extraordinarily helpful.  Thx!

Now I see why the price is so good.  I think I'll pass.


----------



## AZAkiMom (Sep 23, 2013)

*FAVC is great depending on what you use it for...*

I have been reading the thread on FAVC and it seems many people don't like it.  As for our family, we love it!  We purchased FAVC resale a couple years ago for practically nothing ($1000 and first year MF plus all transfer fees paid) for a 5000 point annual contract plus 3400 carryover points, expiring 2048 .  We wanted to buy into the HGVC system, but the reasons why I chose this share:

Comparable HGVC resales were $5000-$10000 for a 5000 point contract and HGVC has first right of refusal on all but LG Flamingo.  I also looked at Bay Club, also an affiliate in Hawaii with no ROFR, but the buy-in was higher and annual maintenance fees also higher and you had to pay a large points conversion fee to get into HGVC.

No high activation, transfer or point conversion fees (low $100 fee paid by seller).

Lower maintenance fees for comparable point values.  $915 for 5000 points including club dues, many HGVC properties are $900 - $1200.

Lower (non-home resort) reservation fee.  All reservations need to be made by phone due to upgrades on the website, but $49 fee is lower than HGVC $89 phone reservation.  

Same open season rates and availability.

Complementary guest vouchers (HGVC charges $39.00).

We have been able to book in Las Vegas (where we usually go to visit family) with a couple months notice at the Flamingo, and shorter notice at the other 2 properties without any problem.  Most recently I booked at the LG Flamingo earlier this month in September for Veteran's Day holiday weekend, and there was still availability.

We can borrow points from the next year for no additional charge, just like HGVC.

FAVC also allow you to book at Club Intrawest properties, where I don't think HGVC can.  Only 5 properties, but this gives more options for staying in the system.

FAVC allows you to use your points to book at Posadas hotels in Mexico.  We haven't travelled to Mexico much, but if you do, they have a lot of hotels to choose from in many resort and metro areas.

Same RCI points conversion and fees as HGVC.

*Cons:*

Transfer took a long time...really long.  Over 6 months.

Points don't roll over and have to be banked by March (for $91 fee, compare to $89 HGVC).  I believe you can rescue points at HGVC for an additional fee, but an option with FAVC.  This hasn't been an issue for us since we have used them all every year.

Can't combine contracts if we were to buy more points resale.  The only way to do this is to buy a point package from the developer at their price $6/point...no way!  I don't know how this compares to HGVC, probably the same.

The contract is a "Right of Use" for a term, you don't own it.  The contract we purchased was through 2048.  We have 36 years remaining on it and I don't know anyone who has owned their timeshare for 36 years anyway.

FAVC members can't use HGVC properties in CA, CO or NY.  FAVC members can't convert club points to HHonors points.  Neither is a big deal for us.  I am a diamond member with Hhonors, and the point conversion is not favorable in most instances.

All in all, we are very happy with FAVC.  We were able to purchase into the HGVC system via FAVC for a low buy-in price, relatively low maintenance fees and lower relative transaction fees.  I would like to see their upgrades to the website complete to check point balances and make reservations, but their customer service reps are very helpful in the interim.  We rarely plan vacations a year out, and so far availability hasn't been an issue for us.  We have only travelled within the HGVC system with our FAVC points and have been very satisfied with the process and availability.


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 23, 2013)

I think right to use may be looked at as more of a positive rather than negative these days.

You use it up and then you just walk away.


----------



## Helaine (Sep 23, 2013)

I agree with AZAkiMom.  I've had a very positive experience with FAVC too.  The only major downside I've found is that you have to pay a membership fee with each resale contract you buy.  This is not a factor if you buy one large contract, obviously.  

I've had no problem combining two accounts for a Home or Club season reservation - they usually do it instantly.  Once I wanted to book Open Season with points from two accounts and they asked for an email requesting the combine.  I had an answer and the reservation completed in a couple of hours.

I liked the old online reservation system and I hope the new one is even stronger.  In the meantime, the telephone reservation people are very nice and very helpful.

Booking Posadas Hotels was quick and easy and seemed to be a good use of my points.  This allows you to stay in hotels in South America and all over Mexico.

Since my relatives don't want the timeshares after I'm gone, RTU is perfect - they don't have to sell it or go through the paperwork to decline it and I don't have to sell it should I outlive it - it will just evaporate. 

All in all, I'm very happy with FAVC.


----------



## shoeie (Sep 24, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> I think right to use may be looked at as more of a positive rather than negative these days.
> 
> You use it up and then you just walk away.



I think, to a certain extent, this depends on price.  If I'm paying $1K for a FA contract, then I tend to agree with you.  If I'm paying $75 pp *resale* (i.e. DVC), then the right of use bit is a non-starter for me.


----------



## Bazeball (Jan 20, 2014)

Very helpful post AZAkiMom.  I have 7,000 points at Orlando SeaWorld which I purchased resale last year and just won an eBay bid for 4,800 points at FAVC - Cancun for $500 ($750/year MF). 

I was hoping that I would just have a bucket of 11,800 points that I could use the HGVC online reservation system for, but it looks like I will have to treat these as separate vacations.  

I will need to book online or call HGVC to use my 7,000 points for Trip #1 and call FAVC to book with my 4,800 points for Trip #2, correct?

I studied the FAVC membership guide (http://www.favc.com/en/?CveSeccion=8417)  thoroughly and it is very similar to the HGVC guide and nothing scared me away. It sounds like you had good luck booking HGVC US properties which is what I was hoping to hear. 

Even though I could cancel out of this contract, I think I will move forward unless anybody else has any recent experiences that would cause me to run away fast.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jan 20, 2014)

Bazeball said:


> Very helpful post AZAkiMom.  I have 7,000 points at Orlando SeaWorld which I purchased resale last year and just won an eBay bid for 4,800 points at FAVC - Cancun for $500 ($750/year MF). .



Congrats! I was watching that one!


----------

